
IPhone hacked by Exploiting Safari in iOS 5, iOS 6 - cooldeal
http://thenextweb.com/apple/2012/09/19/dutch-security-researchers-hack-apple-iphone-4s-exploiting-safari/
======
bathat
Wonderful. So, now owners of the iPhone 4 and 4s will have two options:

1) Upgrade to a newer version of iOS to patch the exploit, and suffer a major
functionality regression with regard to maps.

2) Not upgrade and risk having all the personal information on the phone
stolen by a malicious website.

~~~
Splines
There's no middle ground? I assume that Opera wouldn't be vulnerable? What
about the browsers that wrap UIWebView like Chrome?

~~~
bathat
Well... maybe I'm being too hyperbolic. But, I am under the impression that
Safari is still the default handler for http things. So, links from the mail
app or maps will open in Safari. I don't think it's _that_ outrageous to
suggest that malicious links have ever been sent via email.

We can all sit here on HN and say that you shouldn't just go around clicking
on everything that arrives in your inbox, but phishing is still something that
banks deal with.

------
blaines
"We really wanted to see how much time it would take a motivated attacker to
do a clean attack against your iPhone. For me, that was the motivation. The
easy part was finding the WebKit zero-day."

If finding the exploit was the easy part I'm curious what the hard part was.

Also, Apple should be incentivizing and supporting hackers more directly. It
shouldn't have to take a (thankfully) white-hat hacker conference to get bugs
like this fixed.

~~~
dillona
Probably defeating code signing and sandboxing

------
vizzah
I wonder if this exploit can be used to jailbreak Iphone 5, untethered at
least.. some previous, user-friendly online jailbreaks used .pdf
vulnerabilities in Safari, but I am not sure if they used it with a
combination of another privelege escalation exploit..

------
Empro
It affects the iPhone 5, which is coming out tomorrow, not to mention all the
other iDevices that can run iOS 6. I'm sure Apple will have it patched soon
enough.

~~~
beedogs
They'll patch it for iOS 6. Anyone else is on their own.

------
barista
For a browser to be hacked days before it is even released on large scale
speaks of Apple's security practices.

~~~
X-Istence
the iOS 6 GM has been seeded for some time.

~~~
bmeckel
Not only that but we don't know how long the security hole has been there for.
I've been running iOS 6 for months now, wouldn't be surprised if these guys
did the same thing in preparation.

